# 1965 Tempest Wagon in GTO Trim



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I picked this up a couple of weeks ago. It was the car that was built by High Performance Pontiac back in the early 90s with a "what if" Pontiac had created a GTO trim wagon. I actually read that article way back when and it kindled the desire to one day pretty much do the same thing. I eventually (3 years ago) found a 65 Tempest wagon and had parked it with the hope of one day (within 8 years) of building it up into my dream wagon. Well, this wagon came up for sale and I just couldn't stop thinking about it. Wife gave me the go ahead and now it's mine. Great woman! Here it is:











The car has a 389 with tripower and 6x heads. Disc brakes all around and lowered hotchkiss suspension. Love this car!


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, that’s a very cool wagon !! I would be even happy to own that, enjoy.


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Sweet ride! Very few Wagon out there. It looks bad ass in gto trim!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good, 
I remember it from ePay.
http://www.dailyturismo.com/2017/04/another-defunct-magazine-project-car.html


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Looks good,
> I remember it from ePay.
> Daily Turismo: Another Defunct Magazine Project Car: 1965 Pontiac LeMans GTO Wagon


Yeah, that's how I came across it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Original SUV, pack up the kids and dog and and shake them up a little bit:grin2:....love it, great buy!!!


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice find! Looks great! Any pics of the engine compartment? Enjoy!!


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

jsgoatman said:


> Nice find! Looks great! Any pics of the engine compartment? Enjoy!!


Thanks! I currently have the center carb being "corrected" by Mike Wasson. Once that's back and on the car I'll get some pics up.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

tiretread said:


> Thanks! I currently have the center carb being "corrected" by Mike Wasson. Once that's back and on the car I'll get some pics up.


We will be looking for smokey doughnut burn-outs and a couple figure 8's to be included in the photo package. And if you are feeling up to it, let's throw in one of those late 1960's fire burnouts. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great news! I have that old magazine, with that article. Liked the car then, like it now. What's NOT to like? Totally unique and practical ride, IMO. Enjoy.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> Great news! I have that old magazine, with that article. Liked the car then, like it now. What's NOT to like? Totally unique and practical ride, IMO. Enjoy.


Yeah, I've been looking for one on eBay. A great guy, by the name of Ray, sent me one and I love it. Like to get another one so I can build some kind of poster board for car shows.


----------

